# Superbowl Sunday!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i have the club house at Island Cove Marina checked out for the superbowl. so if ya want to shoot the breeze and watch the commercials,, oh i mean the game! come on by.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

woooooo hoooooooooo!! I've got my taxie scheduled! I'm ready for some fannies!!!!!!! errrrr I meant football!!!! :angel Of course I meant the football players.... LOL!!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Let the drinking begin. I mean the commercials, ahh Game.

I'll swing by Scott.:letsdrink


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:toast roger that Mark!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

how about a head count. who is going to be there?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

What time are you heading up there Scott?


----------

